# lexapro and constipation



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

Just curious if any of you taking lexapro have noticed symptoms of constipation. I've been on a very low dose for about a week and noticed some sluggishness in my bowels. I hate that! I'm also on Zelnorm so maybe it's not working as well. Would appreciate any feedback. Thanks,Tiss


----------



## jrdeam (Sep 28, 2003)

I had the opposite happen. I had too many BM's a day when on Lexapro. The upside is I never was C.Since I am IBS-A not ever being C was different.But not acceptable.Take Care,Joyce


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

So did you go off of the lexapro because of that and did you have other side effects? thanks, Tiss


----------



## jrdeam (Sep 28, 2003)

Yes I went off the Lexapro. Still take Elavil.


----------



## selenae25 (Apr 4, 2004)

I have noticed that lexapro has slowed me down for sure. I started not having to take my questran everyday for ibsd. I can now go three or four days without taking the questran and with out having d either since being on the lexapro. So for me it is great.


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

I am only taking 5mg of lexapro and while I feel better mentally I don't like the GI effects. The Zelnorm doesn't seem to work as well. I think I'll cut back to 2.5mg of lexapro and see if that clears up some of the intestinal problems. Seems we're always trading one problem for another!


----------

